#ubuntu-at 2011-05-02
<Rhonda> Gibt's eigentlich auf den Linuxwochen in Wien einen Ubuntu-Stand?
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-03
<Tzulan> guten abend allerseits
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-04
<Daniel0108> hi ml
<ml> morgen
<Daniel0108> muss jetzt gehen, bye ml :)
<ml> schönen vormittag
<Rhonda> morgähn
<Rhonda> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich nur drüber nachgedacht habe zu fragen oder ob ich's auch getan hab - und ob ich eine Antwort bekommen habe …
<Rhonda> Macht wer einen Ubuntu-Stand auf den Linuxwochen Wien?
<Rhonda> Und wen kann man dort auch unabhängig davon treffen?
<PatrickBic> [07:57:12] <Rhonda> Gibt's eigentlich auf den Linuxwochen in Wien einen Ubuntu-Stand?
<PatrickBic> 03.05.2011
<Rhonda> Gut, dann wäre der erste Teil geklärt. Aber: Hat auch wer geantwortet? :)
<PatrickBic> ich bin an dem tag um 00:18 off gegangen. Bis dahin hab ich nix im log
<PatrickBic> [07:18:58] * Daniel0108 (~Daniel010@unaffiliated/daniel0108) hat #ubuntu-at betreten
<PatrickBic> [07:32:12] * Daniel0108 hat die Verbindung getrennt (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<PatrickBic> [07:57:12] <Rhonda> Gibt's eigentlich auf den Linuxwochen in Wien einen Ubuntu-Stand?
<PatrickBic> [19:36:23] * Du sprichst jetzt in #ubuntu-at
<Daniel0108> hi sebner :)
<sebner> hi Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> sebner: wie gehts?
<sebner> Daniel0108: wenn man nicht gestorben is dann lebt man noch xD, es geht und bei dir?
<Daniel0108> gut ;)
<mainerror> hallo
<mainerror> Daniel0108, bin grad auf etwas draufgekomment
<mainerror> draufgekommen*
<Daniel0108> auf was denn, mainerror?
<mainerror> das Meeting kam deshalb nicht zu stande weil wir nicht alle mittel die uns zur verfügung stehen eingesetzt hatten, wir sind sozusagen selber schuld
<mainerror> unsere Mailingliste hatte nichts von dem meeting erfahren was ein großer fehler war
<mainerror> ich würde gerne noch einen versuch starten, nur diesmal mit mailinglist announcement
<Daniel0108> okay, mainerror :)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: wann machen wir das nächste meeting?
<mainerror> hmm nächstes WE?
<Daniel0108> okay
<mainerror> am besten gleiche Zeit wie das letzte
<Daniel0108> mainerror: kommst du zum UDS?
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ja ;)
<mainerror> jap
<Daniel0108> mainerror: da können wir uns dann auch mal treffen, ich bin dort jeden tag, außer dem Freitag ;)
<mainerror> machen wir, ich bin jeder Tag dort :)
<Daniel0108> am Freitag habe ich leider keine zeit ;)
<Daniel0108> aber sonst jeden tag
<Daniel0108> wir könnten ja auch mal in Österreich ein UDS machen, wir müssen uns nur bei Canonical melden, wenn wir das wollen
* Daniel0108 changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | Nächstes meeting: 14.05.2011 5 PM UTC (18 Uhr in Österreich)
* Daniel0108 changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | Nächstes meeting: 14.05.2011 5 PM UTC (18 Uhr in Österreich) |
<Daniel0108> muss mal restarten ;)
 * mainerror ist wieder da
<Daniel0108> wb, sebner, mainerrro
<Daniel0108> hi mythos
<mythos> tag daniel
<Daniel0108> hi loma
<loma> hi
* Daniel0108 changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | Nächstes meeting: 14.05.2011 5 PM UTC (18 Uhr in Österreich) hier in #ubuntu-at |
<Daniel0108> mainerror: bist du jetzt wieder wiki maintainer?
 * Daniel0108 updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustriaTeam/Meetings/NextMeeting
<mainerror> naja also das kann man auch sein ohne dafür einen titel zu tragen ;)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: natürlich ;) du kannst dich selbst ja aus der liste entfernen :)
<Tzulan> moin
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-05
<Rhonda> hmm
<Rhonda> warum muss hier wer aus .de herkommen um einen Stand zu machen?
<Rhonda> Also für die Linuxwochen in Wien. Ist das nicht peinlich?
 * Rhonda . o O ( wobei ich es niemandem wirklich verdenken kann, bei der Veranstaltung nicht dabei sein zu wollen … )
<Tzulan> nabend
<guntbert> hi Tzulan
<Tzulan> moin moin
<Tzulan> doch mal wer da =)
<guntbert> wenn auch nur mit halbem Aug :-)
<Tzulan> war die letzten 2 tage hier aber immer alle afk oder so
<Tzulan> ich hoffe es ist erlaubt hier einfach reinzuplatzen
<PatrickBic> [18:57:29] <Daniel0108> mainerror: natürlich ;) du kannst dich selbst ja aus der liste entfernen :)
<PatrickBic> das war nur bevor du gestern gejoint hast ;)
<Daniel0108> PatrickBic: ja, er wollte nicht auf unsere wiki page als Wiki maintainer angezeigt werden ;)
<PatrickBic> :P
<PatrickBic> sogar ich muss weiter entwickeln/testen
<PatrickBic> habs heute fertig gebracht ne dll/.so file aus JS zu laden
<PatrickBic> nun versuch ich grad damit ne eye-tracking-hw aus JS anzusteuern :D
<guntbert> Tzulan: klar, wir sind sicher kein Geheimbund :)
<Tzulan> schön =)
<Tzulan> ich nutze ja schon seit einiger zeit ubuntu und dachte ich such mir mal nen chat um mit gleichgesinnten zu plaudern =)
<Daniel0108> so, bin dann mal weg. :) guntbert: danke für deine wiki arbeit; Tzulan: Willkommen in der LoCo; PatrickBic: Viel spaß noch ;)
<Tzulan> gute nacht =) dANIEL
<guntbert> gute nacht Daniel0108
<Tzulan> sagt mal. hätte ihr interesse an einem TS3 server?
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-06
<Daniel0108> hey :)
<PatrickBic> hey
<Daniel0108> hi PatrickBic
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-07
<GeorgS> hi :)
<sebner> hoi
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-08
<GeorgS> hey
<GeorgS> wer ist aus österreich noch beim UDS :) ?
